# Anybody Shine Abit Of Light On This Plz



## Tomo09980 (May 15, 2012)

Hey all as in title ive got a pocket watch i had gave me when my dad had abit of a clear out , ive looked all over ive only found the odd one or two , so is this rare ? Is it a good make , also how old is it ? thanks to anyone who replys




























Theres also some weird marking on the back of the case , like they are carved in , numbers and letters , rely tiny but its been put there by someone i prosume not manufactured like that


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Tomo...your pics will need to be a bit bigger in order to get any info from them. Small, hand scratched markings were often put in the back of the watch case by the watchmaker who carried out any servicing or cleaning...they usually consist of a date and the watchmaker's initials......

Welcome to the forum, BTW.


----------



## Tomo09980 (May 15, 2012)

Ohhh that explains that then thanks for that , an thank you im new to all this got a couple of pocket watches but this one i havent got a clue even the name of it dont seem to pull anythin up on google its "john elkan ltd london" railway , an i dont no how to make the pictures bigger , i upload them threw photo bucket so i aint got a clue how to re-size them


----------



## Tomo09980 (May 15, 2012)

Think these shud be better


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Still the same size.

Those little handcraved scratchings in the caseback are also sometimes left by folks like pawnbrokers and suchlike.


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

Love the look of that watch. Nice thing to have.

Is it working? What is the maker's name? I can't see it in the pictures.


----------



## Tomo09980 (May 15, 2012)

Cant get them any bigger sorry lads , im uploading through my iphone so thats problerly why they are small .

And the name on the watch is "john elkan ltd london" then its got railway writ underneath near the minute counter , rely nice pocket watch just dont no nothing about it , ive tryed google an just pulls up nothing , its the name its either rare , or a fake lol , anybody no then let me no thanks


----------

